
JavaScript 360: Complete Introduction to EcmaScript – Free next 48 hours - rmason
https://www.udemy.com/course/javascript-360/
======
gardenfelder
Here's a list of free udemy courses
[https://www.udemy.com/courses/free/](https://www.udemy.com/courses/free/)

------
dubyabee2
Nope doesn't show that...

~~~
gardenfelder
Fake news? The course is $19.95, with no mention of free

